# 2002 2.5 SE Timing chain failure???



## v-8 volvo (Dec 16, 2007)

Just wondering how susceptible to failure is the timing chain on an 02 2.5 SE or any timing component for that matter. The car has 120K and doesn't appear to have been well taken care of. Short of pulling the valve cover to inspect, it sure sounds like a snapped chain when you crank it over, uneven cranking, etc.
Also, this is definitely an interference engine, right?
The owner ran out of gas and was unable to restart the engine after adding fuel


----------



## bschanz (Oct 6, 2009)

this post is old, so i am not sure if you got your answer, but it would be surprising if the timing chain gave up. I have seen thousands of altimas with this qr and have not seen a timing chain go yet. if the car is a crank and no start, check fuel pressure. chances are good that the pump has puked. do you have any codes present? let me know what you find and I will as around at work for suggestions.


----------

